
Ask HN: Any Good Template(s) for a Startup Board Membership Agreement? - PierredeFermat
Have been looking for some reliable templates to draft a Board Membership Agreement for an Advisor (non-Executive).<p>Found this one from Stanford (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sehub.stanford.edu&#x2F;sites&#x2F;default&#x2F;files&#x2F;BoardMemberContract.pdf) and one from SEC (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sec.gov&#x2F;Archives&#x2F;edgar&#x2F;data&#x2F;1396054&#x2F;000107878214000572&#x2F;f10k123113_ex10z16.htm) but not sure if these are the best out there.<p>For instance, they don&#x27;t touch upon dilution and vesting.<p>It feels like something that YC should open source.
======
propter_hoc
So this is a circumstance where a non-investor is getting some equity for
being an advisor and sitting on your board? Best practice would be a straight
employment agreement - here's your responsibilities, your comp, expenses we
cover, etc. You should also have by-laws, charters and policies&procedures for
your board and its committees. You may find more examples if you search for
compensation structures for independent board members - who are usually comped
with a mix of equity and sitting fees.

~~~
PierredeFermat
That's exactly the circumstance.

Found this one from upcounsel; [https://www.upcounsel.com/advisory-
agreement](https://www.upcounsel.com/advisory-agreement) and another one from
Founder Institute; [https://fi.co/fast](https://fi.co/fast)

Will check if they'll do the job for now. Thanks for the tips and pointers!

------
rajacombinator
An aside but if you’re at the early stage where you’re looking for docs like
this on HN, I wouldn’t make an advisor a board member. You want an agreement
that lays out their stock grant and vesting schedule and lays out agreed terms
for advising, that’s it.

